# i need some help id these plants



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The first plant is not aquatic. Cant give you the correct latin name but it looks like arrowhead. Its terrestrial.............

The second plant is either not terrestrial or grown emmersed. Hard to tell but if I HAD to guess I'd go with a pothos of some sort. Not sure on this one at all.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like one of the bog plants I've seen sold at my LFS.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah. See the leaf shape on both plant? (Kind of a pointed spade). Its a good first clue that the plant is not aquatic.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Damon, I think you misspoke on your previously reply. _The second plant is either not terrestrial or grown emmersed._ I think you meant aquatic rather than terrestrial, no? 

First one is _Hemigraphis exotica_, aka purple waffle, definitely not aquatic. I believe the second is _Alternanthera ficoidea_, aka hedge, also not aquatic. They will die, rot and foul the water.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

correct. typo


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok thanx Damon and Boxermom


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Then why would a LFS sell them if they rot in you tank


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

One, because they don't know any better or two, they don't care. Your plant dies, you'll go buy more. Your fish die, you'll go buy more. Those particular plants are sold quite often. My LFS, which is considered a very good one, sells the hedge plant but clearly marks them as bog plants and tell people they shouldn't be used submersed. They are good plants, though, when grown emersed along the edge of a pond.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok well theres money down the drain lol atleast i know my anacharis is ok


----------

